# My son did good, a triple weekend



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Took my son the the lease this weekend for his 10 annual birthday bow hunt. Ty turned 16 Friday and was looking forward to this hunt. Saturday morning we woke up to strong winds with gust to 30. I was wanting him to hunt a particular tree stand but with the winds as high as they were I had to put him in another tripod. It wasn't much after day break I got a text saying that he shot a freak. About thirty minutes later I got a picture of this. A 9 pt with a kicker on a kicker. 














That night we switched stands and I got another text that he shot a turkey but he was really wanting to draw on a doe. 
About the time we went to bed I bad storm came through and rained all night. When I woke up at 5:00am it was still raining and went back to sleep. By 5:30am the sky's cleared and the slight breeze was cool. Not long after daylight I got another text saying there was a really good 8 pt was eating corn. Now he has already shot his buck and only has does left to shoot. So if I let him take this one I will not have a buck for myself. After a few minutes I asked if it was a good by my standards or one by his  because he likes to shoot stuff. When he said it was bigger than anything he has shot. I gave him the go ahead to shoot him. He waited about an hour to go look for him. This is what I found when I arrived. 














My son did good for the first weekend of our season. What is he going to do for the rest of the season


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice.i guess he's going to fish the rest of the year.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

nice set of horns


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice, Way to get hi out there dad. Green to you sir and congrats to both of you.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

fantastic, love that non-typical. Tell him congrats.


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice!! What a great weekend.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, it seems like yesterday he shot his first turkey with his bow at the age of seven. In two years he will be out of school and I will miss this.


----------

